# Bucephalandra emersed



## Aqua360 (25 Apr 2020)

Hi all

Quite tempted to start growing a few types of buce emersed, using the standard DSM. 

In terms of light, I've read since buce tend to originate from shaded areas, the light doesn't need to be overly strong, however I'm more curious to know if this means strong light can't be used, assuming humidity and substrate are optimised. 

If anyone knows?


----------



## J.C. Roozee (7 May 2020)

Hi Aqua360,

Nice that you figured to start growing rhizomes of bucephalandra emersed.
I have been keeping a bunch of species next to my window pointing east.
In terms of light I did not have much problems but when you have to high humidity it could actually burn the leafs
as the waterdrops at the tips of the leaves work like magnifier glass.


----------



## Molder (25 May 2020)

J.C. Roozee said:


> Hi Aqua360,
> 
> Nice that you figured to start growing rhizomes of bucephalandra emersed.
> I have been keeping a bunch of species next to my window pointing east.
> ...



I've heard and read that multiple times also, however: a friend (botanist) once stated that the drops won't work as a magnifier if they sit directly on the leaves. This would only be the case if the droplets collect on small hairs (trichomes if I'm correct) if the leaves have them. For instance, the common nettle and some succulents have them. By my knowing Bucephalandra's don't, so shouldn't matter actually?


----------

